# Galaxy Fame google play services problem



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Model - GT-S6810P

Android version - 4.1.2

There is more info in About Device, let me know if you need details.

How I wish I'd opted for a Windows phone! I'm assuming that my experience with Windows desktop would have made things easier for me, right?

Anyway, it was getting really slow so I tried freeing up some space by going to application manager, in each app that looked like it was taking up space, clear data > force stop > uninstall updates > disable

Maybe my problem was not realising how many things (especially google related apps) are dependant on one another.

Now everything is telling me to update Google Play Services. When I click the notification, I get the message, "This app won't run unless you update Google Play Services". Beneath the message is an update button but clicking just makes it flash but it doesn't go anywhere.

A brief google is telling me that a factory reset is the easiest option but I'd rather not in case I lose message history etc,.

More info to follow by request.

Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are a couple of little apps mentioned here which would allow you to back things Export/Save Txt Message History? | Android Forums


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Joe but not _just_ text messages. Theres only one photo on it but its irreplaceable. I know I could upload it to an image host but then its not the original, is it? Or am I just being silly? I don't know if you lose quality like that, do you?

Anyway, looking at the backup and reset settings, it seems that everything is being backed up automatically and there is an 'Automatic Restore' option which says, "When reinstalling an application, backed up settings and data will be restored".

Would you trust it?

So, I assume it means that if I click 'Factory data reset' which wipes everything, all of my backed up data will be automatically restored?

I don't feel like I'm in control. :ermm:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I had a similar issue as my phone has very little ram, and had to reset it, I did not have a backup as I did not have anything of import to me on it. You could possibly back up to dropbox or even gmail, I don't think the photo will suffer any loss. The manual should tell you what it does for backup when factory resetting, some of the options do you make you feel a little helpless as you don't feel you have the choice.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Disabling apps within the Android OS can be a smart idea, but you need to know which ones your deleting first.

Disabled apps can be easily reenabled. Enable the disabled apps and see if it returns to a working state again.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Disabling apps within the Android OS can be a smart idea, but you need to know which ones your deleting first.


Hopefully you could talk me through that when I'm ready to try again. :smile:

As mentioned elsewhere, I'm going to give TeamViewer a go in the hope that I'll be able to take screenshots etc.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Disabled apps can be easily reenabled. Enable the disabled apps and see if it returns to a working state again.


Thats what I had been trying to do. My mistake was in looking for the disabled apps in the alphabetical list in Application Manager > All

Disabled apps are listed at the bottom, _after_ the alphabetical list.

Re-enabled them and all looks good, even got rid of the nagging Google Play services error I've been getting for the last couple of months.


----------

